# Yer fav ISAO TOMITA lp



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)

As you all know, Isao covered the classics.
So I'm hoping this thread generates some response.
(Sorry if this was done elsewhere on this forum.)

These are the better-known lps:

the planets (lp was rare for a while as the widow of Holst thought the interpertation frivilous - or something like that. Does anyone know the story as to how the lp came back on the market??)

live at Linz

grand canyon

firebird

snowflakes are dancing

bolero

canon of the three stars

bermuda triangle

pictures at an exhibition

kosmos










Deacon Beaker's favs are Snowflakes and Bermuda.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

snowflakes are dancing


----------

